# Anyone here have sharks?



## Bobby43 (Apr 3, 2013)

Please can you tell me if you have a shark? What kind is it? If it is possible then please post a photograph of the shark. I am talking about real sharks.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I dont have one yet as I am still waiting to setup my 220g.

Bamboo cat shark are popular for smaller aquariums although still need expert care and a 180g tank minimum. There are only a few species of shark that can go in tanks under 1000g.


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

I have a fresh water Silver shark but it's gone


----------

